

Bad Python by Graham Poulter - it
http://blog.grahampoulter.com/2009/01/bad-python.html

======
grepmo
I'm here if you want to to discuss the post. I admit it was a bit of a rant.

The post was not specific about the "Bad Python" that inspired it because I
didn't want to be mean to the project where I'd seen most of those things.

I'll break down the observations as follows, since at a closer look they are
not specific to Python:

1) "Bad Python" is often "Old Python" - code limited to the features available
in Python 2.2. In general when coding in a fast-moving language, the old ways
are going to look bad.

2) "Bad Python" is often "Java Python" - Python written using Java idioms. In
general, it's poor form to apply the idioms from one language to another
wholesale.

3) Lastly, "Bad Python" is often simply "Bad Programming" - most of the end of
the article lists things that would be poor practice in any programming
language.

